# Fivics Aegis hard recurve case - Reviews?



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone using this case? Could you provide a review?


----------



## bownita (Oct 17, 2010)

DO NOT purchase. It's pretty, roomy and has lots of pockets for equipment but the locking system is horrible. Also if not careful it can close on your hands. No foam inside to secure the riser and the limbs if you travel.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Michele is using one since Shanghai. It's solid, big, and has already survived to two air trips without problems.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Single stabilizer users will want to verify length for fit when using this style of case.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you for the information. The fivics case seems to be getting mixed reviews.
Any recommendations for a good looking hard case? I'm considering the shibuya and the SKB that looks like a pelican.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Shibuya, W&W and Fivics are very similar. If you like this type of case, you will do well with any of them, they are all well made. If you don't, you won't.

Mind you, I prefer Aurora's.


----------



## LFate (Nov 6, 2007)

Keep in mind if you want to travel with it that the Shibuya case does not have TSA locks. and it's just roomy enough for one bow. I was able to fit all of my gear including quiver, arrows and long stab rod in the case. It was a tight fit but worked.


----------



## bownita (Oct 17, 2010)

It survived a couple of trips and it does have a TSA lock. It is a given that it will go through scratches and dings but now it's pretty color is starting to peel off little by little. Like my daughter said, "don't buy pretty."


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

A little pricey, and a little heavy, but a great case. Solid, durable (not pretty so no flaking).










The SKB 2SKB-4214 Double Takedown Recurve Archery Case features custom cutouts for most popular take-down recurve bow risers and two sets of limbs. Storage for most popular arrow quivers and stabilizers up to 28" long, arrow storage for up to 24 arrows, convenient accessory boxes included, HDPE shell, weather resistant o-ring seal, stackable, bumper protected hardware, solid die cast zinc locks, ATA 300 Class 1 rated. Polymer wheels.

Interior Dimensions: 42" x 14" x 6"


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

First thing I do with any case is remove all foam and extra inside padding bits. When travelling I pack it tight with clothes etc and it will work a lot better and everything will fit very well. If I just use it to lug my gear to the range, I throw them in aurora's sleeves and that's about all that's needed. You only need to protect sight pin and perhaps Plunger if you use beiter, plus use the patented "GT sight knob protects the arrow rest" -trick. 

If the bits don't move then they won't get damaged in hard cases, or even softer Aurora cases.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

lksseven said:


> A little pricey, and a little heavy, but a great case. Solid, durable (not pretty so no flaking).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to check with the your airline before traveling with it. I took mine to San Francisco last summer and it worked fine until it cost me $200 to get it home. $25 for the second bag charge and $175 for being oversized. Leaving from my home airport, they didn't charge the oversize charge - they said it was fine. We measured when we got home and it was about one inch over the size limit.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

got the fivics case a few months ago yes it can close on you but so what,its big and roomy ,i had a smaller version this one is way better ,like the tsa locks


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's one reason I've been interested in the Fivics. Currently, I use a hard case and another soft gym bag for the quiver, scope, tripod, etc. I'd like to have a nice hard case with wheels that i can put everything in and not have to carry two cases. Other items i've purchased from Fivics have all been consistently good quality but I haven't seen one in person to inspect it.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> You might want to check with the your airline before traveling with it. I took mine to San Francisco last summer and it worked fine until it cost me $200 to get it home. $25 for the second bag charge and $175 for being oversized. Leaving from my home airport, they didn't charge the oversize charge - they said it was fine. We measured when we got home and it was about one inch over the size limit.


Over the size limit ... since I already own it, why doesn't that surprise me? .... Sigh ... Well, I'll probably be driving most places anyway - I prefer my sexual groping to be accompanied by alcohol, not TSA agents - haha.


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

The Shibuya and Fivics are very nice. I personally use the Shibuya and it will fit two compete recurve setups after some mods.

I remove the arrow foam on top and use an arrow tube instead. Two risers and limbs will fit on top and all other accessories goes on the bottom along with a tripod. 30 inch is max for the stabilizers and they fit diagonally, I use a field quiver which also saves some room.

I wish the Shibuya had TSA locks.


----------

